

Ample SDK: Browser-in-a-Browser - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/ample-sdk-browser-in-a-browser

======
nuclear_eclipse
Overkill much? And how does this help push browsers to conform to standards? I
can see how the XUL rendering would be nice, as it's currently a Mozilla-only
technology, but having Ample sit between bad browsers and render everything
"correctly" strikes me as just allowing the problem to grow unchecked....

